# Recommendations for putting weight on a thin animal



## OneFineAcre (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't know that I've ever seen this issue with Nigerians, and I've definitely not experienced it myself.

We have a very thin animal.  We acquired her this past summer along with two other animals.  She was bred when we got her so it was not so obvious at the time.

She kidded and has been dried off for two months.

Still very skinny.

Other two are fine.  She is by all other accounts perfectly healthy.

She has 0 worm count as confirmed by a recent fecal float at the state lab.  We are giving her supplemental feed, in fact we've bought some with higher protein and fat than we have been feeding out others.  Coastal bermuda hay like our others along with extra alfalpha pellets.

Now obviously, there could be other health issues that may be contributing to this and I'm not discouting that.

But, does anyone have any suggestions on some way we could possibly supplement to give her more calories and/or fat?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 20, 2013)

Rolled steamed corn.    1 cup twice a day mixed in with the feed that you are giving now. Start out with less and build up to the total amount over a few days.


----------



## ragdollcatlady (Mar 20, 2013)

I would be sure to give her actual alfalfa hay if possible. Boss and calf manna are good for adding nutrients and I haven't tried it, but beet pulp is supposed to be good for adding weight. Corn is a fattening food for animals, so you could go that route too.


----------



## treeclimber233 (Mar 20, 2013)

I have a doe that was in fine shape when  I bought her.  Then she kidded and did not respond to the wormer I was using.  When I finally got her wormed properly (thanks to everyone here) she looked like a skeleton walking around.  That was last summer and she is still much skinnier than my other goats.  I guess it just takes some goats longer to regain lost weight than others.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 20, 2013)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Rolled steamed corn.    1 cup twice a day mixed in with the feed that you are giving now. Start out with less and build up to the total amount over a few days.


What exactly is rolled steamed corn?  How do you do that?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 20, 2013)

ragdollcatlady said:
			
		

> I would be sure to give her actual alfalfa hay if possible. Boss and calf manna are good for adding nutrients and I haven't tried it, but beet pulp is supposed to be good for adding weight. Corn is a fattening food for animals, so you could go that route too.


I had thought I would get some real alfalfa hay.

We know a Nubian breeder that feeds beef pulp because they can get skinny.  I may pick up a bag at TSC.  I've seen people on here using Boss.  Can see where that would add some fat.  But, I think the calcium/phosphorus ratio is pretty bad.  But, as a supplement it would probably be a good idea.

Thanks


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 20, 2013)

treeclimber233 said:
			
		

> I have a doe that was in fine shape when  I bought her.  Then she kidded and did not respond to the wormer I was using.  When I finally got her wormed properly (thanks to everyone here) she looked like a skeleton walking around.  That was last summer and she is still much skinnier than my other goats.  I guess it just takes some goats longer to regain lost weight than others.


We just knew she had worms, particularly since we added her this summer.  We had never had any worm issues.  We actually did a fecal float and came up with 0. We didn't believe it and had a McMaster's at the state lab.  Again, 0

She had 3 kids her first freshening, 4 her second.  I had thought that this was probably a factor.

She's also the most hyperactive goat I've ever met.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks for all of the suggestions.

My skinny goat is Rosmarinus.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 21, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is how you purchase it, it is cracked corn with a higher moisture content.  if you can't find steamed corn, then cracked corn will work.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Mar 21, 2013)

I used Calf Manna for my oldest buck and it worked well.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Mar 21, 2013)

More feed and Alfalfa hay, not pellets. Give all the Alfalfa that can be eaten and increase the feed. Easy, fast, and one of the best ways to get an animal to gain weight.


----------



## Farmer Connie (Jul 26, 2017)

20kidsonhill said:


> That is how you purchase it, it is cracked corn with a higher moisture content.  if you can't find steamed corn, then cracked corn will work.


I take a pot of rapid boiling water and add a scoop of cracked corn. Turn off heat and cover with tight lid. The next day it will be like popcorn. I feed it to my nannies after kidding to put a little weight on them after nursing robbed some much nutrition from their system. Peanut hay for protein. Soaked Alfalfa cubes for treats.


----------

